# Just waiting for my P0-1



## Darkhand (May 12, 2008)

Well i get my P0-1 here thursday and really looking forward to it.
how do u guys like ur P0-1's? this will be my 2nd CZ i also have a cz75B in 9mm, and so far that gun shoots and handles like a dream much better then the glock i did own witch i traded it in for my Cz75B :mrgreen:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I really like mine, I wish there was a little more slide to grab but other than that it's a great gun. I have put several thousand rounds through it with out any problems.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

They are a great pistol that I am sure you will like a lot. Good luck with it and don't forget the range report and pictures.:smt033


----------



## Darkhand (May 12, 2008)

Well i guess its taken longer then thursday to get my po-1 ,owell one thing i was wondering about the po-1 was ,when fist fireing the first shot in DA how is the trigger pull, i know on my 75b its not great but its not bad ether when shooting the first shot in DA but i believe i need to shoot my 75b more it only has 300 rounds threw it, so it might need more breaking in.Man im really looking forward to geting the Po-1 also plan on geting a TLR-1 light for it to:numbchuck: :smt023


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

I have heard that the P-01 has a pretty nice trigger. Get some pics up when it makes its way to you.


----------



## Sarge43 (Apr 13, 2008)

The wait will be worth it. I really like my P0-1. The feel is great and the trigger is really quite nice for a DA/SA pistol. It was slightly "grainy" at first, but after about 300 rounds smoothed out quite nicely. 
Good luck!
Sarge


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

have an M3 light on mine, don't really use it but it's there if I need it.


----------



## Darkhand (May 12, 2008)

Well got my P0-1 about a week ago. Just got a chance today to shoot it at the range and i am very happy with it.At 25yrds i was geting nice grouping once i got use to it,wish my range had a 10-15 yrd range prob get better groups but meh oh well.Im just glad at 25yrds i can hit a man size target in crit zones:mrgreen:.would post pics but eh its just a plan jane P0-1.Pistol ran great no ftf fte,,,etc none built like a tank same with my 75b :smt023 will be geting more cz's in the future thats for sure.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Darkhand said:


> Well got my P0-1 about a week ago. Just got a chance today to shoot it at the range and i am very happy with it.At 25yrds i was geting nice grouping once i got use to it,wish my range had a 10-15 yrd range prob get better groups but meh oh well.Im just glad at 25yrds i can hit a man size target in crit zones:mrgreen:.would post pics but eh its just a plan jane P0-1.Pistol ran great no ftf fte,,,etc none built like a tank same with my 75b :smt023 will be geting more cz's in the future thats for sure.


You should have posted a pic anyway, yes they basically all look the same but the difference is that this one belongs to you :smt023


----------

